# Your Daily Song



## Lauren1981 (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm starting this blog to see if anyone has the same habit. LOL!
okay, EVERY MORNING i HAVE to watch/listen to "Feedback" and "Rock With U" by janet. i'm already obsessed with her but i LOVE these songs and i think the choreography is absolutely AMAZING.

is there a certain song that you HAVE to listen to everyday? a song that just gets you up and going???

WHO'S WITH ME???!!! LOL!!

this is rock with u live. you can see the dancing better than in the video (btw... the video is f'n hot)
YouTube - Janet Jackson 'Rock With U' Good Morning America 2/26/08

i like the feedback video but i really get into it after like 2 min when the dancing starts
YouTube - Janet Jackson - Feedback [OFFICIAL VIDEO] with lyrics


----------



## Rennah (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't have any song that I listen to every day, but there is one song that always cheers me up in the morning...

YouTube - Lovely Day Bill Withers


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 11, 2008)

I listen to just about any song from the new CD by New Kids On The Block.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 11, 2008)

Lately it's been Madonna's "Beat Goes On" ft. Pharrell (*swoon*) and Kanye West


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 11, 2008)

Lauren1981 I love the song too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I listened to that song all summer long and never got sick of it!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 11, 2008)

I listen to the album Lessons in Love from Lloyd on pretty much a daily basis. I think it's a GREAT album for lovers, very sexy. My man has been out of state on business since Monday and EVERY song on that album reminds me of him


----------



## florabundance (Oct 12, 2008)

India.Arie - Heart of the Matter

YouTube - The Heart Of The Matter

I was surprised about how well she communicated the pain of this song. I'm so used to her happy clappy positive thinking stuff. But yeah, this makes me cry.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 13, 2008)

Seriously, anything by Jamiroquai makes me happy, I don't care if I'm having the worst day in the world. I have to listen to Jay Kay and I love to see him performing because he's got so much damn energy that it's crazy and I even got my mom listening to him. Right now, Seven Days in Sunny June and Runaway are two of the songs that I *have *to listen to everyday. 

*note* IMO, the bass in this vid is just SICK!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Jamiroquai - Runaway Live from Abbey Road


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_India.Arie - Heart of the Matter

YouTube - The Heart Of The Matter

I was surprised about how well she communicated the pain of this song. I'm so used to her happy clappy positive thinking stuff. But yeah, this makes me cry._

 
Yeah this a really good cover.
have it on my IPOD.. makes me tear sometimes.

Roisin Murphy gets me more energized on a sluggish morning.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't have to listen to it everyday but "It's Over" by John Legend has been playing in my head for the last week.  It's playing in my head right now.


----------

